# Anyone Attempting To Breed Caribe This Year?



## rafael707

title of this post says it all, anyone attempting to breed caribe this year?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

I wonder the same... That would be interesting...


----------



## frantzml1982

I'd like to but at 1" I don't think my cariba would be up to it.


----------



## rafael707

same, i have 1 inchers too, cant wait for them to get mature...


----------



## primetime3wise

i tried 3x without success, even recreating the seasons. hopefully someone else will have success. this is an area i wish more members would step up to the plate in...breeding anything other than p. nattereri or s. maculatus, though, even more breeding s. maculatus would be something.

i'm kind of trying geryi right now, just slowly messing with different variables to see what, if anything, works. i won't go as far as recreating the seasons until i get my hands on at least a 180g...then i can have all 5 of mine in the same tank and hopefully have better odds...plus the extra room should make them relax a little more than in my 125g.

i might also look into terns fairly soon, but am taking a break from, and even sold, my cariba.


----------



## zackmorrisl

If you could breed em would you tell anyone, oooooor just keep ur trap shut and sell em off at full price!


----------



## Sylar_92

Mine are 2 inches now, but I'll wait and see what I can do once they reach 5"+.


----------



## Fishnut2

I have a group of three 12" Caribe that I've been trying with. They've showed spawning activity so many times now...I've actually started checking the gravel for eggs. No luck so far, but it's going to happen.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

That's the attitude to have fishnut


----------



## ACrowe25

Good luck to you fishnut.


----------



## Fishnut2

Thanks for the support JJY and AC25. I know of at least 2 other people that are attempting Caribe with breeder sized stock. We are guessing that the breeders need to be 7" to 12", and about 3-1/2 years old. Tank sizes used are 125 to 240 with the people I know. Groups of 2,3,and 8 fish.


----------



## memento

Keep us updated on that Fishnut


----------



## Fishnut2

It's been a long time since I updated. My Caribe are 14" - 16" now. They flap around too much to get an accurate measurement. I had a solid year of pre-spawn activity from them. I've checked for eggs several times. The only thing I can think of to try...is a bigger tank. So today, they went from a 125 to a 1,000 gallon pool. It'll be hot (90s) and humid tomorrow with thunderstorms. Same thing the next day too. I'm hoping actual rainfall hitting the bigger area, will trigger some activity.


----------



## Fishnut2

They love the new pool. But they've been too happy swimming around and enjoying it...to show any more pre-spawn activity. I've added 4 more Caribe, about 6" - 7". They schooled immediately, so I'm guessing the bigger ones think it's their fry. No aggression at all. The only issue I've had with the pool is greenwater. I have a debri cover, but I want to watch the fish. The cover tends to lay flat on the water surface (reducing dissolved oxygen levels) so I added a ball inside an intertube. That keeps the cover off the water surface. Some large water changes should get the water clear in a day or two.


----------



## Malladus

Please can you post pics, set up sounds sweet!


----------



## Marshall1391

Would love to see the pool, been thinking of this idea in a few years, but where im in England ill need to run it for a year to check the water temps in winter(obviously it would be heated), and with rain the amonia levels would be a nightmare!


----------

